# 3lbs of boost for about 1second



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

Set up my torque app and wanted to see what it read for psi. It hit 3psi for just a moment and then sits on 0 under the rest of the accelation no matter what I do with pedal.

I have read all the topics that I could. Most say tq app says 13 ish psi or so. One other person had the 3psi issue too but no one said anything really helpful. 

I get that it's there for efficiency but seems like a lot of engineering for 1 to 1.5 seconds of positive pressure.

I'm just at 400 miles, is it possible that it limits boost for a while?

Definitely think I will save up for a tune to make this a lil more fun. Lil doggy coming from my BMW.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How's the car accelerating? I ask because GM uses a torque managed drivetrain. The car's ECU will only call for turbo boost if it's needed. If the car is running properly I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

I get a lil rush at at like 2500 Rpm and then falls off some all the way to 60mph. I don't think it even hitting positive psi on the highway to pass. 

Does a tune from one of these places change it to more normal ? **** if this thing stayed at 3 to 4 psi while accelerating , it'd be a lil beast

Edit. Just took it out and simulated passing. It will hold 3psi while doing that. 

Is 3 psi legit?


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I monitored my ECO MT I normally saw 7-10 PSI. But remember that I'm also at 5,700 ft above sea level. If you had a gen 1 Cruze I'd advise you to check your spark plug gaps as you're describing exactly how my ECO MT ran until I adjusted all four gaps to be the same.

Also, I believe the Gen 2 Cruze has a flat torque curve from about 2500 to 4700 RPM. You should feel constant acceleration in this range.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you load the GM PID?

That's not reading correctly...the Cruze needs boost to do anything.


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

No I didn't... Is there a place to get that from?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Settings, other settings, load custom Pids, then choose predefined and Gm 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

Ok did that,. Even restarted torque. Still maxes out at 2.5 to 3psi.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Strange. Others seem to have had it read without issue on the Gen 2s. If your intercooler air piping is blown off or something (has happened near the throttle body on a couple Gen 2's), I imagine your car would feel like quite a pig drivability wise. I hit something and damaged my intercooler and it was noticeably down on power.


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

So here is a lil better list of what's going on.

Gas it from a stop, in 1st at 2400 Rpm it makes boost of 4 psi max. You can feel it surge.

It shifts and drops boost down as it should but never hits above vaccume at anytime on the way to 60 mph.

You can feel the car layover when it drops boost. Butt dyno feels that surge and then oh... Boring.. lol. At this point if it kept even 4 psi during 0 to 60 it's be fun. I can't imagine it @14 or so!

Now on the highway it will hold at 3 as I said above. 

Is the torque pro just not reading right? The car just putts around like a 4cyl but as soon as it crosses 0 to positive you def feel it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My Gen 2 has a strong midrange from ~2500 - 4500 RPM. Flat out, it doesn't feel all that fast and the turbo powerband isn't all that noticeable, but put your foot down to pass or speed up quickly, and it delivers a decent punch for what it is.

Time a run to 60 using an app and see what you get. A typical Gen 2 should make the dash somewhere between 7.7-8.3 seconds.

Actual boost should be upwards of 10 PSI at pretty much all times the throttle is cracked open pretty wide. The actual amount of boost needed to hit the Cruze's torque target will vary based on ambient conditions, RPM, etc


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm kinda in shock right now. I did many 0 to 60 times with the same app in my BMW and it always have me hight 8 second times. It sure didn't feel like an 8 sec car... 

I just got a 7.7 0 to 60. So it sounds like power is right and maybe it's the sensor not showing correct...?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Slimgravy said:


> I'm kinda in shock right now. I did many 0 to 60 times with the same app in my BMW and it always have me hight 8 second times. It sure didn't feel like an 8 sec car...
> 
> I just got a 7.7 0 to 60. So it sounds like power is right and maybe it's the sensor not showing correct...?
> View attachment 247385


Yep, sounds like it's doing what it should! 

You might try asking if folks have figured out Torque on their Gen 2s on the CT Facebook group or the Gen 2 specific group. Wish I could be more help, but I've never tried it with my own car. Can't find my Bluetooth dongle. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a Ultragauge and I don’t think it has ever read over 3, almost always showing vacuum. But when I take it out again I will double check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Most aftermarket OBD2 gauges use the MAP sensor to determine boost. GM made some changes in 2016 to the way the MAP pids work so most aftermarket OBD2 gauges report incorrect values on 2016+ GM vehicles.


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Most aftermarket OBD2 gauges use the MAP sensor to determine boost. GM made some changes in 2016 to the way the MAP pids work so most aftermarket OBD2 gauges report incorrect values on 2016+ GM vehicles.


Thanks Jerry. I'm going to be ordering a tune from you soon. What would i expect to take off of my 0 to 60 time? 
I'll do the stronger tune and maybe the intake from you and run 93


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

Fixed! Seeing about 15 psi now.

Settings
Obd2 adapter settings


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Slimgravy said:


> Fixed! Seeing about 15 psi now.
> 
> Settings
> Obd2 adapter settings
> ...


Awesome, glad you got it figured out. I'll have to give this a shot with my own.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have the OBD Link MX Bluetooth with the Torque App and this thread got my curiosity going so today after work, I made a very short test. My work place is only 9 km away from my home but I need to take on a ramp and I got a solid 15 psi boost quite a few times.


----------

